
Lyft is testing monthly subscriptions for riders - prostoalex
https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/15/lyft-is-testing-monthly-subscriptions-for-riders/
======
v1vek
Given that I am planning to use Uber/Lyft for the commute - this seems great.
My monthly parking costs are already $325 per month and given that my one-way
commute using uber costs 20 - 25 this is what I need to stop driving.

So how do I get an invite for this ?

